# Deer scouting



## longbowdave1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Three weeks ago my brother and I planted some throw & grow food plot seed by two of our stand locations. Today we went back and saw that the seed took well, and the deer on camera are all ready using it. We also planted about 100 pumpkin seeds at these locations. If the deer don't mow the plants down, they should hit the pumpkins after first frost. All the standing corn is about 6ft high and green as can be, and the soy beans look great too.


 The does on camera are in the new mini food ploot, you can se the greens sprouting up. They are 10 yds from the pop up blind set there.Good to see more does on camera this year. These bucks were up on top near the corn field.


----------



## AllAmerican (Jul 26, 2015)

68 degrees at night helps give those plants relief.  Good luck.  That in Wisconsin?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 26, 2015)

AllAmerican said:


> 68 degrees at night helps give those plants relief.  Good luck.  That in Wisconsin?



Yes sir it is.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jul 27, 2015)

Looking good Dave... Best of luck


----------



## mudcreek (Jul 27, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 27, 2015)

It won't be long before deer season will be here. I'll be glad when the night time temperature starts dipping in the 50's.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Jul 28, 2015)

I like the throw n grow also, used it when I had a place to hunt, always used 13-13-13- fertilizer and lime here in Ga. and tilled the ground with tiller worked great, I also planted a couple rows of turnip with it. The deer would usually leave the strip of turnip until frost got it good.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks guys! I'm looking forward to another fun deer season. Got three cameras running out there. I will share any future pictures worth showing! Fun to see what caliber of deer are passing through even if they don't show during the deer season.




Stump Shooter said:


> I like the throw n grow also, used it when I had a place to hunt, always used 13-13-13- fertilizer and lime here in Ga. and tilled the ground with tiller worked great, I also planted a couple rows of turnip with it. The deer would usually leave the strip of turnip until frost got it good.




 Glad it works well for you also. We did fertilize rwo weeks after seeding. I'll check the cameras in a week or two whem I go back and see how the plots are doing too.


----------



## gurn (Jul 29, 2015)

They gonna be waitin for ya.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 29, 2015)

gurn said:


> They gonna be waitin for ya.



That's what I'm hoping Gurn.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 8, 2015)

Couple more possible targets spotted.....


----------



## Munkywrench (Aug 8, 2015)

Looking good Dave, that's a mighty fine lookin buck


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks Tony. Always a few good one sneaking through. We have been clearing some overgrown trails, and chainsawing some windfalls that fell blocking paths . Now that all that racket is done, maybe we'll get some better pictures. September 12th is the opener up here.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Aug 10, 2015)

Those are some nice looking bucks!!! Betcha can't wait to get out there and hopefully see one on of those! 

Best of luck to you Dave!


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 10, 2015)

*Looking good.*

Had a couple show back up in Dodge County on my lease.  They had moved about 400 yards or so due to some planted beans....hopefully we will meet??


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 13, 2015)

2wheelfoster said:


> Those are some nice looking bucks!!! Betcha can't wait to get out there and hopefully see one on of those!
> 
> Best of luck to you Dave!




Thanks Robert, good luck to you also this season. Got some rain coming in the next week, maybe it will boost the little food plots.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 13, 2015)

Barebowyer said:


> Had a couple show back up in Dodge County on my lease.  They had moved about 400 yards or so due to some planted beans....hopefully we will meet??



  Good looking bucks you have there!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 23, 2015)

On my way back from the weekend camping trip, I stopped in at the hunting spot to check the cameras. Got some deer passing the stands during shooting hours.....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 23, 2015)

Forgot to mention that I got my fall turkey permit in the mail while I was out of town too!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 30, 2015)

Today was the last trip to the hunting spot before opening day. our mission was to open up some shooting lanes  around the deer stands, need close shots for the longbow!


 The apple trees are loaded with fruit this year, and just beginning to drop a few apples. The two little food plots are doing better with the recent rain, and cooler temps.

 Got the first pictures of bucks out of velvet today! A nice chocolate rack buck as well. It was 60 degrees with HEAVY fog this morning, so some of the pictures are not  so good....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 30, 2015)

Here's a few deer pictures. They are sneaking along the cornfield, in the large patch of Wood Violets, it looks promising. I always catch some good pictures here every year. The time is wrong again on the camera, have to fix that....

Come on opening day!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 27, 2015)

I moved one of the cameras last week to a group of apple trees that are dropping a ton of apples. According to the Recon photos, the deer are visiting at night. I have a natural ground blind brushed in just 10 yards from the feed site. I tried sitting there last night but no visitors. I could smell the strong aroma of the overly ripe apples all around me.

I'll check the camera again next week. If nothing else, it's a good survey of the deer in the area.


----------

